

If SnapChat Is The Next Big Thing... - semilshah
http://blog.semilshah.com/2013/02/09/if-snapchat-is-the-next-big-thing/

======
jusben1369
What I think most fascinating about SnapChat is that we've always assumed that
having a permanent online record was a byproduct of sharing. You know, that
drunk tweet or party picture on FB could come back to haunt you years later.
But what if SnapChat makes us demand that all posts expire unless we demand
they stay?

~~~
halcyondaze
That would be very interesting. I initially thought SnapChat was strictly for
sexting, but then I downloaded the app and ended up getting into it and
sending ridiculous pictures to friends and family...it's a great messaging
tool.

What I'm wondering is...how are they going to make money?

~~~
semilshah
For an app like SnapChat, at scale they "could" make money by inserting ads
based on location, two friends "snapping," or ad-on features. But, would need
to reach scale, which they may just do.

